#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
<knoght> ls
<knoght> ls
<knoght> cls
<knoght> clear
<knoght> how do i use this
<licciar> ciao!
<Navidos> Hey
<davetheshoe> howdy
<prashant> hey
<Wagner> my skype: Wagner.gon
<jamtraxx> OMG SPAM!
<Wagner> my facebook: www.facebook.com/wagnerteddy
<Wagner> Like: www.facebook.com/capitaoderp
<Wagner> msn: wagnersyndicate@hotmail.com
<Random_> is it started yet?
<davetheshoe> What os is everyone running?
<Navidos> How many persons currently are working on Ubuntu project?
<Stalin> hi all
<Alidaris> hi
<Dnebl> hi
<Wagner> hello girls kkk
<licciar> How many persons currently are working on Ubuntu project?
<BILLYSINHO> alojaaaaaaaaaa
<cifer> Hi
<Wagner> me add girls: www.facebook.com/wagnerteddy
<BILLYSINHO> aloja
<Pappu> hello
<Wagner> exiting
<amplified> greetz
<Random_> Wagner, stop the spam you wanker
<anjose> whats up
<M15T3Rx> hello
<Stalin> Peace
<Wagner> my skype: Wagner.gon
<Wagner> my skype: Wagner.gon
<amplified> I strip / remove unity asap upon installation ;)
<Random_> no Unity for me either
<Wagner> add me girls:.skype: Wagner.gon
<hugoleodev> my skype hugo.leonardo.jf
<hugoleodev> my skype hugo.leonardo.jf
<hugoleodev> my skype hugo.leonardo.jf
<Stalin> lol *****
<Wagner> Unity tilt kkkkk
<Wagner> print in www.facebook.com/capitaoderp
<CHOCOPOPE> bless you
<cRoW2k> hi guyz
<valdur55> Hi!
<jasper_> hi guys
<CHOCOPOPE> yes
<winemp3> Download hot katrina kaif videos http://www.winemp3.com/download/1/hot+katrina+kaif-video.html (y)
<nezumi> hi:)
<adem1> Hi guys, what about amazon?
<Wagner> GO GO BRASIL. JAPAN
<CHOCOPOPE> indeed
<winemp3> Download hot katrina kaif videos http://www.winemp3.com/download/1/hot+katrina+kaif-video.html
<krish> hello
<flubuntu> good day
<krish> hi
<CHOCOPOPE> i believe so
<cRoW2k> hello
<winemp3> Download hot katrina kaif videos http://www.winemp3.com/download/1/hot+katrina+kaif-video.html (y)
<krish> hello
<Tango> :)
<ukbeast> hello.
<Luckiboy> Guys, stop spaming please :(
<cRoW2k> kick ass that asshole!
<prashant> wow. katrina kaif.. as if i came here for her.
<Guest11795> i dont know whats goign one hre ..!!
<nezumi> lol
<CHOCOPOPE> do you think cookies should be square?
<Wagner> DOWNLOADS FREE: www.bloguinhodowagner.blogpot.com
<cRoW2k> omg
<ukbeast> gnome or unity guys?
<CHOCOPOPE> i like potatoes
<winemp3> Download hot katrina kaif videos http://www.winemp3.com/download/1/hot+katrina+kaif-video.html
<Tango> spammers everywhere!
<winemp3> GNOME-SHELL rocks
<winemp3> Download hot katrina kaif videos http://www.winemp3.com/download/1/hot+katrina+kaif-video.html (y)
<CHOCOPOPE> wat
<winemp3> Download hot katrina kaif videos http://www.winemp3.com/download/1/hot+katrina+kaif-video.html (y)
<nezumi> Oo I love potatoes!
<Random_> bloody spammers
<Wagner> DOWNLOADS FREE: www.bloguinhodowagner.blogspot.com
<amplified> unity is a nono for those who value information privacy
<Rohit> hi
<cRoW2k> thx dholbach
<nolapelican> hello everyone
<Guest2148> hi
<nezumi> hi
<CHOCOPOPE> good for you, potatoes are the most awesome thing int he universe, except linux
<newbie_2_all_thi> hi guys
<nezumi> I know right :)
<Random_> Unity = potato
<ademir> Hi!
<ukbeast> Have 1 notebook (samsung n130) runs gnome classic and a asus x54c and uses unity
<Guest2148> echo hi
<nezumi> lol @ Random
<amplified> sup rohit
<Stalin> cya all
<dholbach> all right, you might have to reload the ubuntuonair.com page
<davetheshow> I cant get ubuntu to work on my samsung n130
<davetheshow> :(
<xxl> hi
<ukbeast> dave. I installed using a usb dvd drive
<xstat> hi everyone
<davetheshow> I used a usb install, but once installed the backlight flickers like crazy and it crashes after a while....its a common linux bug :(
<ukbeast> god ubuntu's smashing, :-)
<prashant> installed ubuntu for the first time. got rid of unity within half an hour.
<davetheshow> Unity is awful prashant...I wish cannonical would quit fu**ing around and stop unity development
<ukbeast> updated to xorg egders on ubuntu 12.10
<samalex> howdy
<Random_> i reckon richard stallman hates Unity and Ubuntu
<samiurrahman> hi
<rohit987> helo
<flubuntu> how do you see ubuntu in 5 years?
<ukbeast> slight graphics glitches in a bluemoon
<dholbach> if you want to ask questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> so they stand out
<samalex> my first Ubuntu On Air hangout to attend live.  fun
<davetheshow> Any women in here? HAHAH (As if!)
<ukbeast> getting black squres
<Random_> ubuntu in 5 years = ubuntu on your phone
<samalex> Random_: I would love to see Ubuntu running on my phone ./
<rohit987> ubuntu is open source so it is very imp thing
<ukbeast> Would kill off windows phones
<samalex> ukbeast: MS is doing a good enough job killing off Windows Phone
<Navidos> How many persons currently are working on Ubuntu project?
<dousdou> hi
<zard> test
<ukbeast> when will the stream start?
<samalex> zard: I see ya :)
<rohit987> please launch open source for mobile phone
<Tango> Greetings from Bangladesh :)
<amplified> I would also like to see it running on my gt-i9305 ; x need any maintainers?  :) guys :)
<rohit987> may i get streaming link ? ?? ?? ??
<thomas> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<samalex> I'd love to see Ubuntu run on my Kindle Fire .. that stock interface is horrid.
<dousdou> when will start ?
<clkhoo656565> hi from Malaysia
<rohit987> i know but stream not started yet
<davetheshow> 3 mins late!!!
<samalex> I just refreshed and it's playing now.
<dousdou> hi from  tunisia
<ukbeast> wait they are live?
<stu2000> Anyone else having captcha difficulties in ubuntu firefox?
<Silenthill> Hi ! :)
<linuxfreak> how can we join the hangout ?
<mike62> hi
<linuxfreak> i am just able to view it
<rohit987> via gmail
<rohit987> g+
<samalex> i wish I could work full time on something like Ubuntu ... sounds like a fun gig.
<quesh> yop
<mike62> sometimes I had problems when I try to update firefox, why?
<davetheshoe> Everyone refresh! The stream has started!
<rohit987> NOW ON AIR
<davetheshoe> Everyone Refresh! The Steam has started!
<samiurrahman_> please provide me some interesting CMD
<samiurrahman_> please provide me some interesting CMD
<kirk_> check
<avalon_> What are planss for gaming on Ubuntu?
<samiurrahman_> please provide me some interesting CMD
<amplified> nice job answering that particular question ;)
<kirk_> valve is releasing steam for linux
<Vojta> i play armagetron mostly..
<UbuFan> hello
<UbuFan> hey
<Vojta> woow
<hackwa> hello
<dholbach> if you have questions please prefix them with QUESTION:
<Myskin> Hi guys! i am listening the hangout on air!!
<ukbeast> when will flash get killed off? seems windows is the only machine that uses the 11.5 updates
<stu2000> I had to use chrome to join chat, FF captcha in ubuntu not working for me....
<poolfme> hola
<nu0> Hello!
<ukbeast> debian rules!
<Vojta> my windows is broken, so i am using ubuntu, but i dont want to return to windows..
<lithuania> hello
<rohit987> where is live streaming ?           ?
<ukbeast> seems wine 1.5 has more bugs then 1.4
<rohit987> LIVE STRAM ? ? ?
<mike62> Question: Which is the best way to update LibreOffice?
<CT_> i like ubuntu, and ya..it is cool..
<rohit987> LIVE STREAMING ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
<Metfan> hello from France !
<nu0> rohit987: yes
<sohorny> hello from germany
<Vojta> hello from Czech Republic..
<ukbeast> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<amplified> I do not like that unity features are auto enabled.
<quesh> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<ukbeast> unity is trying to be google
<Agakonna> I dont't like Ubuntu anymore. Because: Unity sucks
<Vojta> i like unity search bar
<ukbeast> use gnome
<ukbeast> of kde
<hackwa> unity is awesome and very fast
<Agakonna> I use MATE :)
<Vojta> you still can install gnome,,
<ukbeast> cinnamon <3
<Agakonna> http://mate-desktop.org/
<beto_> hey
<avelinojr> hello
<samalex> XFCE tried and true for me ...
<samalex> Gnome on Ubuntu has too much overhead and fluff for my taste.
<zarlino_> Unity is Ok, but I never used lenses
<ukbeast> xcfa is better sound juicer
<Vojta> good bye :)
<ukbeast> have proper .m4a ripping
<samalex> Crazy question, but Imissed the intros so who are these two guys ..
<Agakonna> human
<samalex> just didn't catch their names.
<mike62> Ubuntu is easy to install but I must invest lot of time trying to update plugins to listen music, DVDs. Question:  Is there a possibility to  put almost everything in the distro?
<samalex> this is my first Ubuntu On Air I've watched, so maybe they're regulars, not sure.
<blkscorp78> me either
<Metfan> he remember me, christophe willem.... :p
<TOOmy> hey
<myrealityde> Hey
<samalex> mike62: I've never had a problem after installing the REstricted Format package.
<ukbeast> use medibuntu for more codecs and dvd player library
<Ut1> h
<Ut1> *hi
<samalex> o/
<PPOP-00X> touch screen ability?
<tepa> Hello from Finland!
<ukbeast> ;)
<myrealityde> I need more AMD driver support ._.
<Metfan> hi
<Carl__> hello from philippines
<valdur55> Iain Lane, #Ubuntu and #Debian hacker  and Daniel Holbach
<cyroz> hello everybody
<Nirgo> Hello from germany.
<mateusza> QUESTION: Are there any initiatives to encourage software providers to port their professional closed-source software (like AutoCAD) to Linux?
<poolfme> is this alive??
<mike62> Instead of having every six month a new release just put something complete every year
<typ3z3r0> Hello from straya, cunts.
<ukbeast> is using intel integrated graphics >.>
<ukbeast> does debian have a desktop distribution?
<ukbeast> or is it just packages?
<dholbach> ukbeast, yes
<Guest36872> Nah, Actually the vide is unavailable.
<ukbeast> thank you
<xacam> hey everyone
<georgechaos> did we start?
<xacam> hello from turkey.
<ukbeast> hi
<keenu> Hello from japan
<Agakonna> Big in Japan tonight?
<a0h> lol
<xacam> ovv yeah.. big in japan.
<a0h> kageshi.com
<Guest36872> hey,
<ukbeast> I soo want to buy a linux pre installed machine.
<a0h> debian is still awesome, ubuntu kernel has fornicated up all over the place
<ukbeast> all I found in curry's and argos in win7 and 1 win8 laptop
<Guest36872> big in Japan today?
<a0h> daily, i figure out where ubunutu has fornicated long-stable debian software... like bash
<samalex> Question: How closely do the core Ubuntu developers work with the devs who build the variants like Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.  And do any developers of Ubuntu cross develop on those other distros?
<a0h> gnu-hurd.... / debian. thats a relationship i like
<ukbeast> 802.11 WiFi (ra0). but I'm not using usb wifi?
<Ishitva> Hello
<phillip> Hello
<antoniu86> Hi :)
<Nirgo> Hi
<SkuZ> Hi
<ukbeast> hi
<Ishitva> How to contribute to Ubuntu ?
<a0h> Zfone, I want to see that software come back
<a0h> Phil zimmerman got fornicated by the USA govt.
<a0h> vlc...
<Agakonna> Totem!
<tepa> ATI will not join the party... :-(
<a0h> I uninstall totem, and gstreamer.
<ukbeast> "QUESTION" does gstreamer support .ape
<a0h> vlc is more feature rich, and runs more efficently
<ePoxi> +1 to VLC
<Agakonna> Maybe
<Nirgo> Which projects Iane Lane is part of? Ubuntu and Debian? Some others, too?
<ukbeast> best for dvd playback with menu (vlc)
<a0h> gstreamer evidently
<mike62> I can´t see anything now, what is going on?
<Guest36872> either
<pi_> still working for me
<SpaceRocket> If I know programming and I want to contribute to Gstreamer for example but I don't know how codecs works and how to process audio/video, from where I can start?
<ukbeast> musicbrainz does not seem to work on banshee or rhythmbox
<Laney> dholbach: can't hear you
<Laney> can people hear me?
<thenameish> I can hear you
<Laney> and dholbach?
<ukbeast> I hear you
<thenameish> but I dont think Iain does
<a0h> Dont waste your time on the desktop Ian! use your talent for supplemtnt projects.
<Laney> haha
<Agakonna> Still hoping that Totem will be replaced with VLC
<ceren_> i can hear you daniel
<a0h> we can hear you
<sepisoad> I can hear you
<mvineetmenon> i don;t think they can hear you///
<thenameish> I can hear you, but probably not Iain
<Nirgo> ya
<keenu> we can hear you
<Agakonna> I see you!
<Laney> BLAST!
<phillip> i can hear you
<ukbeast> Iain!
<Laney> TECHNOLOGY!
<antoniu86> yep
<thenameish> I can see you both
<ukbeast> rofl
<keenu> even we can see you both
<a0h> kageshi.com lets go chat there.
<TechLab> audio errors!
<thenameish> *Please excuse us while we are handling technical difficulties*
<a0h> we can all get on cam too
<Agakonna> sign language works best!
<ePoxi> google boicot!
<thenameish> Iain
<pi_> working on a microsoft OS?
<mvineetmenon> :P
<ukbeast> Iain has muted
<TechLab> I can hear one only, and I can see both
<thenameish> please say something
<lewtds> haha, sign language :x
<thenameish> I can see you both
<TechLab> OppsQ
<a0h> write on the white board!
<TechLab> yes!
<thenameish> @lewtds yes sign language would work
<keenu> it seems lenis voice not recognize by the google
<thenameish> :-D
<samalex> chat in IRC :)
<ePoxi> pulse problem?
<TechLab> ;)
<phillip> i can not hear Iain
<mike62> I can´t see anything, the sound horrible with lot of bugs; I do not understand; i can hear a radio online quite well, what is happening with your site?
<ukbeast> reboot both machines
<keenu> coz, google not changing the video
<ceren_> :)
<antoniu86> nice =))
<Teto> yeah buddy!
<lewtds> @thenameish Too bad only few people can
<thenameish> Is Iain speaking at all?
<TechLab> he may have a mac book...
<a0h> ooh, you know when i start some older appliactions, like the firstclass client, my audio goes out
<thenameish> okie dokie
<ukbeast> lol alsa no.1
<Agakonna> I prefer lingua Latina...
<samalex> crazy Google ..
<mike62> the problem I think is not the machine or the brand, is that you guys, don´t have a good connection or are you improving?
<SpaceRocket> QUESTION If I know programming and I want to contribute to Gstreamer for example but I don't know how codecs works and how to process audio/video, from where I can start?
<lewtds> We've already got Mint for that
<mateusza> QUESTION: Do you think one day Ubuntu will abandon classical unix directory structure containing /etc, /bin/, /usr, /boot and so on, and replace it with something completely new and more suitable for modern systems?
<a0h> Dont waste our time with newbish stuff
<Laney> ahem ahem, let me restart
<phillip> yes right
<SpaceRocket> Laney,  If I know programming and I want to contribute to Gstreamer for example but I don't know how codecs works and how to process audio/video, from where I can start?
<ukbeast> use http://www.medibuntu.org/ for dvd player software
<metatron> hi
<SkuZ> QUESTION: Why does Sam Parton suck at coding
<antoniu86> QUESTION Do you know when the Adobe will create the Photoshop version for Ubuntu?
<a0h> [QUESTION]can we get an ubuntu store back port? I use 10.04, and i want to buy software in the software channel
<ukbeast> only on chrome it seems
<phillip> adobe dont develop for linux now
<thenameish> yay!
<a0h> HEYO!!
<metatron> QUESTION: talk about skype updates =)
<phillip> hey
<ePoxi> QUESTION: Is Totem going to support JACK?
<ukbeast> yay ;)
<Guest49676> metatron: skype has never worked for me properly on Ubuntu :P
<CT_> for gaming, unity web player is not support for linux...when will it release linux version?
<someguyhihi> QUESTION: why is Unity the default GUI when Gnome is so much better?
<a0h> I hate the Unity.
<catof21> hi there
<ukbeast> ubuntu uses about 500mb ram
<a0h> Im sticking out with gnome... until I have to switch to mint
<ukbeast> )UNITY)
<thenameish> [QUESTION] from SpaceRocket, but I also would like to know: Laney,  If I know programming and I want to contribute to Gstreamer for example but I don't know how codecs works and how to process audio/video, from where I can start?
<Agakonna> ukbeast with 64-bit or 32-bit?
<ePoxi> [QUESTION] What's your position on Gnomebuntu?
<TechLab> QUESTION will there be a Ubuntu IDE built into Ubuntu which would be a universal IDE for languages such as C, C++, and others? Quickly is great, but I am a C/C++ developer.
<ukbeast> x64
<ukbeast> but gnome uses 300mb
<horvat> QUESTION:Is there any ideas about ubuntu for tablets?
<Agakonna> Truth
<ukbeast> THIS- QUESTION:Is there any ideas about ubuntu for tablets?
<djjimbo> Hi
<ukbeast> talk about gnome more lol
<a0h> [QUESTION] I want to maintain old code. like XFS support what do I do?
<mike62> bye, next time put more effort to show us usefuld things.
<mike62> quit
<samalex> saw a video a while back with Ubuntu running on a Nexus 7 .. butitw ould be NICE to see it officially supported.
<metatron> QUESTION: steam games on ubuntu
<samalex> nice .. just as I typed Nexus 7 he started mentining it :)
<remeeraz> QUESTION - What are the plans regarding the UNITY interface in the later release of gnome.
<ukbeast> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/steam-for-linux-beta-adds-yet-more-users
<metatron> tnx ukbeast
<horvat> QUESTION:What will be ubuntu main direction of development, PC or tablets, or some kind of fusion those twos?
<mjh_> There are work-arounds to use Steam even if you're not a beta tester...I did this before I was officially accepted to be a beta user
<ukbeast> QUESTION - how to disable subtitles in totem webplugin
<a0h> #+1 for steam! Steam bites, I hate DRM,BS, but, I like the games available, and want to see more.
<djjimbo> Alguien habla escribe español
<ukbeast> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/how-to-install-runescape-linux-game.html <3
<a0h> That sounds like some big-brother BS Ian
<samalex> I think the  biggest thing I'd love to see, though I think it's outside the scope of this conversation, is Netflix on Linux.
<a0h> quality vs, security.
<samalex> Question: Silly question but I missed the intros and never got either of your names -- could you give these and your locations again?  Just curious.
<Agakonna> performance vs security
<mjh_> you can watch netflix using firefox in wine in Ubuntu 32bit...64 coming soon. Apparently some polished PPAs are in the works.
<a0h> that
<Alenan> Hey
<a0h> the netflix wine thing doesnt impress me
<a0h> I want actual support
<ukbeast> wine 1.5 seems more buggy then 1.4
<Unix> I agree.
<SuperDaveEndor> preacon on a0h
<SuperDaveEndor> *preach
<ukbeast> can't fullscreen properly
<mjh_> Blame Netflix and their use of Silverlight. Then blame Microsoft for Silverlight. I too want real support.
<designbybeck> Greetings all
<a0h> [QUESTION] How does Ubuntu convince new partners and companies to give support??
<mrO_> hey
<ukbeast> moonlight?
<Agakonna> is dead
<samalex> ukbeast: netflix doesn't work with moonlight.
<a0h> moonlight is a decent project i get.
<mjh_> nope...Moonlight doesn't do it for Netflix yet
<samalex> QUESTION: ANy talks between Ubuntu team and hardware vendors like Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc to get Ubuntu into retail stores?
<a0h> beeta
<a0h> lol
<a0h> Im waiting to get into the beeta
<CT_> Question: any improvement on libreoffice? i hope it could have much more compatible with MSoffice
<ukbeast> I would pay for a ubuntu machine over a win8 machine anyday
<a0h> MS Office is delibrately incompatable... they make things BS
<a0h> BLENDER
<marcoceppi> Ubuntu is already in a lot of stores in China and India on Dell hardware
<a0h> blender is that effort
<mjh_> System76, Zareason, ThinkPenguin, new Dell XPS 13
<ukbeast> Blender <3
<Nirgo> QUESTION: Where is the way going for Ubuntu in topic of power management? i have battery power on dell latitude e6420 for about 6 - 7 hours, in win7 more than 9 hours , with standard settings (i tried to improve but doesn't work really well)
<Paps> the XPS 12 is running on Ubuntu now. Wonder how that wil fan out
<designbybeck> Blender <3
<TechLab> Sound error!
<thenameish> Uh-oh, losing audio again
<Laney> FATALLLLLLLLLL
<metatron> lol =)
<Nirgo> sound is gone.
<thenameish> #fail
<phillip> omg
<Carlson> >.<
<a0h> QESTION: is there a team effort to get Vendor support?
<TechLab> Blender <3
<mjh_> he needs some shweet headphones too
<Laney> dholbach advised me to buy this webcam :P
<metatron> mg...
<horvat> QUESTION:What will be ubuntu main direction of development, PC or tablets, or some kind of fusion those twos?
<Guest48195> ^hahah
<metatron> i wanted to know bout acad  ^^
<ukbeast> <3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQDQKqO44QI
<a0h> Vendor support, will increase popularity.
<ukbeast> robot running on blender
<Agakonna> and again
<remeeraz> QUESTION What OS is Lain using which keeps killing audio?!
<ukbeast> winxp? *jokes
<samalex> dangit had to step away and missed the last few minutes.
<metatron> fun fun fun =)
<samalex> did they mention anything about vendor support?
<Agakonna> I thought Windows 3.x hasn't been used for years...
<ukbeast> wow iaian on 9.10? ;P
<a0h> WE should have some other strategy for persuing support from companies
<a0h> other than saying hey we have users...
<ukbeast> sna better then uxa
<zeilja> http://goo.gl/mLX3h
<Darrag> Hey all together
<Agakonna> It is. I tried and windowses were rendered faster.
<zeilja> QUESTION: Why did Ubuntu give up gnome 2? I h8 gnome 3...
<SkuZ> QUESTION: Why does Sam Parton suck at coding
<SkuZ> QUESTION: Why does Sam Parton suck at coding
<SkuZ> QUESTION: Why does Sam Parton suck at coding
<SkuZ> QUESTION: Why does Sam Parton suck at coding
<Alenan> Steam Games for Ubuntu :D
<a0h> +1 skuz
<remeeraz> @zeilja the Gnome Devs listened and are bringing back some features of gnome 2.
<ukbeast> monkey audio
<zeilja> @remeeraz thanks for reply, that's cool :)
<ukbeast> monkey audio
<a0h> OH god we way back there
<someguyhihi> QUESTION: why is Unity the default GUI when Gnome is so much better?
<Agakonna> QUESTION: Is this useful to speed up booting Ubuntu? http://lifehacker.com/5790311/e4rat-cuts-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-a-few-simple-commands
<zeilja> @someguyhihi +1
<phillip> Gnome is not better
<designbybeck> Hmm Was he at LinuxCon Europe!? this past month!?
<mesirendon> QUESTION: Are there plans to include full support to nvidia? I have been using the bumbleebe project to be able to use it in my laptop.
<samalex> someguyhihi: i personally think Ubuntu has moved more towards n00b users but there are other options for those who don't like it - that's the beauty if Linux and OSS :)
<someguyhihi> samalex: yeah but Gnome does everything unity does, and it's better
<a0h> That E4rat thing Agakonna, it can help. what is you boot time?
<ukbeast> QUESTION: .ape is Monkey's Audio
<Agakonna> 1m 30s
<welch> :D
<a0h> Fastest ive come up ever was 19 seconds
<a0h> FHS
<a0h> Thank GOD
<ukbeast> 15secs to boot on asus
<Guest48195> <question>his beard is cute!
<a0h> I like the FHS Standards
<a0h> FHS isnt even and ubuntu issue
<a0h> They do make changes over time to the FHS
<mike_602> QUESTION: what is the ubuntu status on the Nexus 7? What is working and what isn't working? Should I install on Nexus 7 now?
<a0h> GIMP Niggas
<ukbeast> lol <Guest48195> (<question>his beard is cute!)
<a0h> YESSA!
<someguyhihi> a0h:  gimp is horrible
<someguyhihi> a0h: pretty much unusable
<davidltp> Question: I have read that Ubuntu sends information back to Ubuntu. Is this true? http://www.zdnet.com/free-software-father-declared-ubuntu-linux-to-contain-spyware-7000008516/?s_cid=e539
<pi_> what was the answer to the photoshop question?
<designbybeck> how long have you used it for someguyhihi
<designbybeck> gimp
<ukbeast> wine and PS?
<a0h> really? windows to ubuntu?
<ePoxi> QUESTION: Is Gstreammer going to support JACK?
<a0h> it cant be that bad
<toms56> Is compiz compatible with others environments such as Gnome or KDE, XFCE, LXDE, etc... ? Or could it be ?
<someguyhihi> designbybeck:  i've used it to eyedropper some colours from images when i need to, but other than that, it's so much worse than photoshop, i don't bother
<speakman> QUESTION: Why is it so hard to get smooth scrolling and multi touch gesture to work on laptops? The touchpad on i.e. MacBook is a pain, and even the Magic Mouse wonderful scroll feature is too. I was really looking forward running Ubuntu on my Air but I couldn't stand it so now I have to run Mac OS X.
<mike_602> using easy peasy :)
<a0h> Im not going to unity it sux balls
<someguyhihi> designbybeck:  luckily, i'm not a designer, but i imagine no photoshop is ad ealbreaker for designers
<a0h> the gnome port was horrendous
<Alenan> Question: Is it hard to develope Ubuntu? And be a developer in the ubuntu team?
<a0h> *****FOAMS AT MOUTH!!****
<zeilja> to be honest, i gave up ubuntu for couple months now since they gave up gnome GUI. i am using debian with gnome2
<ePoxi> : (
<toms56> I love the way we can switch from a desktop to another just with the mouse interactinos on the edges with compiz
<ukbeast> Use Inkscape ;)
<designbybeck> just made this in Blender, GIMP and Inkscape http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=41650
<ukbeast> Gnome smexy and fast
<ePoxi> Te ppl at Ubuntu Studio will be a lil dissapointer about that...
<a0h> http://gnomebuntu.org/
<a0h> Yall got me excited
<a0h> but its not up yet
<davidltp> @a0h, I agree. I moved to Cinnamon
<a0h> I wonder how i get involved with that
<zeilja> http://cli.gs/7m1mu6f
<mike_602> love ubuntu. need to get more people to love it
<Laney> JOIN
<a0h> Needs help with sounds
<Laney> #ubuntu-motu and help me fix my webcam!
<thenameish> Aww...
<thenameish> thanks for answering questions!
<speakman> QUESTION: How about focus on multitouch one day?
<mjh_> Thanks guys!
<phillip> thanks
<ePoxi> Thanks
<swat> hi all
<ukbeast> 1st ubuntu version to use is 10.04
<Nirgo> When is next hang out ?
<godra> sad that i cannot update ubuntu :(
<chilicuil> now in spanish too! =)
<swat> When we can use ubuntu for android?
<xente> ditto on ubuntu for android
<speakman> Thanks! Bye!
<a0h> Thnx!
<PPOP-00X> Thank you for sharing your time.
<someguyhihi> thanks!
<chilicuil> wowow!
<ukbeast> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid&hl=en
<ukbeast> bye
<a0h> who gonna stay?
<Agakonna> ou
<a0h> can i get on cam now?
<xente> thanks
<ukbeast> ubuntu installer https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid&hl=en
<ukbeast> maybe I should leave
<Agakonna> tervemenoa
<a0h> kageshi.com come chat there guys
<samalex> good hangout .. thanks.
<Agakonna>      Goodbye and good riddance!
<TechLab> Bye!
<dean_> hi all
<Alenan> QUESTION: I love Ubuntu, but i don´t think that is great for beginners. How we can made Ubuntu easyer for beginners?
<a0h> It was good for begginers... but then they broke it
<Alenan> :)
<Leur> Hello everybody
<Alenan> I like Ubuntu for developing :D
<a0h> I like"" that thing where stuff was 1 click, now its like you have to type lots for same fucntions
<a0h> windows does it too
<a0h> fucking gay
<dean_> anyone from singapore?
<Alenan> Windows sucks -.-
<Alenan> Bye!
<a0h> oops I mean fornications homo-sexual
<a0h> I wonder if they do loggistic with these IRC logs
<Darrag> i dont like the new design with the left taskbar ):
<a0h> I remember when linux software would work on linux
<a0h> the 2 year release cycle is obnoxous for an LTS
<a0h> cant move that left taskbar. Thats more annoying
<a0h> If i could get the pannel in 12.04 i would be there. I need my 1-click stuff. Im not going to type BS for scripts
<iannus> You should develop a "COMMAND LENS". it would be very usefull for finding terminal commands...
<a0h> ZSH has some usefull stuff
<a0h> like auto search history
<Darrag> the amazon search is a very bad feature
<a0h> even debian droped gnome... So limited are my days to stay with ubuntu I gues
<krimou> hi
<Guest74700> ./nick Brandon
<Aslam> hello
<rashthedude> Hello altogether
<rashthedude> OK
<nickel_> a
<a_8gmFl_Brotforc> yeah g`day
<Zayani> Hello
<Zayani> May i know why Ubuntu Server Edition doesnt have any GUI interface by default?
<bkk006> H
<bkk006> i
<hi> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-12
<boy-g> have fun, and congrats, team...
<dholbach> good morning
<kkjkkjkj> hi
<kkjkkjkj> why ubuntu is so bad
<kkjkkjkj> wose
<kkjkkjkj> worse
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-13
<dholbach> good morning
<noneOfThem> Hello everyone!
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com/ updated
<dholbach> you might have to reload the page
<noneOfThem> What's the status of "Ubuntu for Android"? I really would like to try that out on my Nexus.
<Nabeel> :)
<Barzogh> Morning all :)
<Barzogh> long time no see didier :D
<Barzogh> dholbach: you should come to see us  here in Paris it would be great :)
<dholbach> if you have questions for Didier, please ask
<dholbach> any questions for Didier?
<robin-gloster1> dholbach we can hear you
<dholbach> audio difficulties?
<teamunix> team unixxx!
<noneOfThem> What's the status of "Ubuntu for Android"? I really would like to try that out on my Nexus.
<teamunix> Arm support good?
<teamunix> intresting
<noneOfThem> Any news on Nautilus? Is Canonical working on a fork or what can we expect in future releases of Ubuntu?
<dholbach> any more questions for Didier?
<xRogue> It will be something like Unity 2d for cases when there is no video acceleration (maybe something based on Wayland / Weston)?
<noneOfThem> APE is a sound format.
<xRogue> yes is slow :)
<dholbach> we have 5 minutes left - any last questions for Didier? :)
<noneOfThem> Any news on a new proper Calendar application/indicator?
<xRogue> Widgets? Hot Corners? Possibility to add Stacks To The Unity Launcher like `Drawers` app.?
<Barzogh> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> Barzogh, pong
<Barzogh> i listened to all the hangout :)  you should come to see us in Paris  , it would be great :)
<dholbach> yes, you're right - I haven't been to Paris in a long while
<dholbach> all I can say is that it won't be this year though :)
<Barzogh> i know didrocks a little, he is the one that motivated me to make my first ubuntu package :)
<Barzogh> ho try next year
<dholbach> ha, that's great :)
<dholbach> I'm glad didrocks dragged you into it :)
<Barzogh> i'll give you the date for the next Ubuntu party :)
<dholbach> perfect :)
<cerebrux> hi !
<saurabh5647> is the ubuntu hangout finished?
<JayD> Wondering about the status and focus of improving Ubuntu accessibility, particularily for the blind and vision impaired. Is there focus on better integration of text-to-speech / voice over technologies?
<bobweaver> This is live ?
<bobweaver> Oh it is gone happend at 4am my time
<SJUDGE> How can Canonical/Ubuntu address installing Ubuntu in Dual Boot on the new Hybrid Drives (SSD+HDD=RAID). I have a new Dell Inspiron 14z with Intel Rapid Boot. I can't find away to install Ubuntu without removing the RAID and Intel Rapid Boot technologies. I'd like to take advantage of the SSD and install Ubuntu Root on the SSD and Home on the HDD. Can't find a safe viable solution.
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-10
<toddc> yes it is here
<toddc> yes I can see you
<toddc> and hear you :)
<schwejk> Loud and clear
<PopcornMaker> Am i the only one who can't start the stream?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/10/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jalcine> o_O
<PopcornMaker> There!
<jose> QUESTION: Do you like cheese?
<PopcornMaker> I see you
<snwh> should be changed to "Bacon Question Time"
<PopcornMaker> and hear you
<PopcornMaker> A little lag
<richrboo> QUESTION exciting news Ubuntu Touch for phones, Cnet says out in 2014, are you able to say which quarter in 2014?
<snwh> QUESTION: is there a correlation between the length of Mark Shuttleworth's beard and the success of Ubuntu Touch? ;)
<beardofomens> QUESTION: you cant say who the partner is but can you say which country will the new phone be available in? will it be more than one country? europe or us or other?
<jose> snwh: we can change it to 'Bacon Question Time', I'll check with the team :P
<snwh> jose, that was a joke :P
<jose> sounds cool, though
<snwh> jose, if jono likes it go for it
<PopcornMaker> QUESTION: Do you know when Ubuntu Touch will be available on phones in europe?
<PopcornMaker> QUESTION: And what happend with the LED Beltbuckle??
<jalcine> QUESTION: Is dual-booting considered for the second or third iteration (first would be awesome, but not required for a post-MVP product)
<jalcine> QUESTION: Would switching shells (from Unity to another mobile-capable shell like Plasma Active) be provided as an available option?
<PopcornMaker> i saw it on facebook
<apetresc> Where do we submit questions? Sorry, I missed it :(
<beardofomens> apetresc: just type QUESTION and your question
<jalcine> apetresc: just prefix it with QUESTION:
<jalcine> lol everyone's helping
<beardofomens> QUESTION is unity 8 really not apearing on my desktop until 14.10?
<jalcine> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu planning to further/start Steam integration to the Ubuntu App Store?
<apetresc> QUESTION: Is there going to be any more hardware integration partners (like with Dell back in the day) for the desktop, or is all focus in Canonical on mobile hardware nowadays?
<radiostorm> QUESTION: is Canonical going to exhibit at CES in 2014?
<apetresc> Oooh good one radiostorm :)
<Levan> QUESTION will ubuntu 14.04 come with software center or the dash will be used for software installation, removal ??
<radiostorm> thanks!
<snwh> QUESTION: turkey for Christmas dinner?
<flask_> QUESTION: Jono, big news regarding a new phone, care to provide some updates?
<mhall119> o/
<mhall119> hello
<jalcine> Levan: it'd definitely be a mixture of both
<jalcine> jono: try hard refreshing the page
<Levan> jalcine: hope ubuntu team will make it work because so far I am a bit skeptical
<Karuna> mhall119: o/ glad to see you once again . Bravo .
<jalcine> it's not only the team but the community working to improve it as well
<Levan> jalcine: that is true :)
<Scharel> QUESTION: is there a plan to expand the convergence to the tv (e.g. connect phone/tablet/laptop via HDMI to a tv and use Ubuntu for tv)
<mhall119> Scharel: that is the long-term plan yes, but there's no timeframe yet on when TV work will pick up again
<Karuna> Why is Canonical so " Anti - leweb.co " . I see no presence at this immense and disruptive platform which is live all this week ? rRef: http://live.leweb.co
<mhall119> that said, one community guy is already re-building the TV UI on Unity 8 on his phone
<jalcine> mhall119: would it open to public dev or no?
<jalcine> ahhh
<jalcine> you already answered it
<mhall119> jalcine: yes, all open
<flask_> QUESTION: any plan to phase out gnome aplications as the default ones?
<mhall119> jalcine: Canonical is here
<mhall119> there
 * mhall119 isn't there, but somebody is
<who_me> good, this is the way mint-menu of old allowed ppl to install stuff, search and run/install
<beardofomens> Karuna: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57615107-94/ubuntu-touch-os-wins-its-first-smartphone-partner/ announced at le web
<richrboo> QUESTION:  will Ubuntu Phone with any hardware partner, be open? For example will you be able to run a terminal? Install python? Root etc? Or will it be locked down to Ubuntu/hardware partners requirements?
<who_me> QUESTION: do you plan to add a more UI centric management of ppas in future ubuntu releases?
<mhall119> richrboo: we can't force OEMs to keep it open, but that would be our preference for sure
<mhall119> who_me: PPAs are really meant for developers, not consumers
<Karuna> Question : Jono : Veno's or beechams ? both's cool .
<who_me> mhall119: well, some software will have newer/better versions in PPAs as the distro ages... esp LTS releases
 * snwh has a long-winded question
<mhall119> who_me: that's where click packaging comes it, apps will be able to update any time with ease
<who_me>  mhall119 : will click packages work for software such as openshot (video editor)? I understand they were meant for new/modern ubuntu SDK dependent apps
<mhall119> who_me: click packages don't fundamentally depend on the SDK
<snwh> QUESTION: the design process of Unity 8/Ubuntu Touch (not applications for platform but the platform itself) is not as open as the design processes of other environments, such as GNOME. It seems nearly all of the design is done in-house at Canonical. As a community designer, this is rather disappointing; it seems that while Canonical is ready to embrace developers to the Ubuntu Touch platform they are less open to design input from the community. Co
<snwh> uld you lend some thoughts to this?
<mhall119> any app can be a click package
<mhall119> even openshot
<snwh> lol, too long for IRC
<mhall119> it might need to bundle more dependencies in the click package than it does in the .deb, but it would make it easier for them to distribute new releases without worrying about distro compatibility
<jalcine> there's questions here lol
<Levan> QUESTION, about cellphone hardware partners,  are there good news for this ?? will we get a Ubuntu Touch cellphone 2014 ??
<who_me> mhall119, jono thanks for explaining this :)
<mhall119> who_me: happy to :)
<halfmast> I see you
<jalcine> QUESTION: What are some considerations in terms of accessories for Unity 8 (i.e: Fitbit, BLE, NFC, etc)
<mhall119> jalcine: there's a FitBit app, which also integrates with the welcome screen's usermetrics
<pulu90> QUESTION: Any news about other supported devices for touch. Nexus 4 is going to be hard to come by sooner or later.
<popey> pulu90: should add nexus 5 by mid january - once we migrate the drivers to Android 4.4
<pulu90> \o/ awesome
<mhall119> popey: we have all the necessary drivers for the N5?
<jalcine> I have a Nexus 4 here but the screen's cracked so it's of no real use unless I can emulate touch gestures haha
<who_me> QUESTION: have you considered nemo to replace nautilus ?
<popey> mhall119: ask ricardo - he said the above earlier ☻
<mhall119> cool, thanks popey
<jalcine> mhall119: AOSP released all of the necessary drivers
<mhall119> who_me: the Ubuntu SDK filemanager-app is based on Nemo
<CheeseBurg> When did we start doing these again?
<popey> Jono doesn't like taking medicine, but he takes a medicinal Jägermeister now and then.
<who_me> mhall119: that's very nice :)
<jalcine> CheeseBurg: around 19:00 UTC ;p
<CheeseBurg> jalcine: What is that? 2pm est?
<mhall119> yeah
<jalcine> yup
<jalcine> my tz too
<Levan> yay
<popey> Worth noting that with many of the core apps we had direct access between canonical design and core apps developers.
<popey> and input from community designers - heavily - on that
<toddc> play
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will we see more collaboration between laptop makers like with Asus? And are they still doing that deal?
<apetresc> QUESTION: Can you sure any metrics/stats on how Ubuntu is doing as a cloud platform? For instance, how well are the Ubuntu AMIs doing on AWS, and is that generating any revenue for you guys?
<apetresc> Whoops, yeah, I meant *share
<Levan> QUESTION: I know I asked you this question and the answer was that smartscope search would become more relevant when smartscope servers would be Enabled. so are the smart scope servers Enabled ??
<who_me> QUESTION: What web-cam do you use ? :) Brand and model pls
<mhall119> Levan: they are in 13.10 and beyond
<Levan> QUESTION: do you think the day will come when we will get MS office on ubuntu ??
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: When will JuJu be ready for simple home servers? I would love the idea of installing a server with JuJu as a GUI.
<halfmast> Question: How is the new icon set coming along? Will It be ready for 14.04?
<radiostorm> QUESTION: how often do you talk to mark shuttleworth?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How can I get your job?
<popey> CheeseBurg: grow a silly beard and wear sandles. The rest is easy.
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> +1
<toddc> Question CES using LoCo members to staff/help?
<CheeseBurg> popey: The silly beard will be the challenge
<popey> ah, shame
<who_me> QUESTION: Will there be some work done to integrate Docker with Ubuntu?
<popey> thats the thing that usually requires the least effort
<Levan> QUESTION: will the AMD's new api Mantle will benefit linux ??
<spiritssight> QUESTION: How is accessiblility coming along for the Ubunto Touch (phones)?
<CheeseBurg> Levan: Does Jono even know what mantle is?
<mhall119> Mantle might make more of a difference if more than AMD supported it
<mhall119> otherwise you end up writing device-specific code :(
<Levan> CheeseBurg he told us we can ask him any thing
<CheeseBurg> Levan: True
<Levan> :D
<Karuna> Question: As you are well aware Madibba from South Africa belongs to many hastags on twitter at the moment . As Ubuntu Community Manager -- do yo have `warming heart-felt footnote to add to everyone's comments on discourse-ubuntu-com ?? Be unreserved , please.
<Karuna> QUestion continue'd |   Is there .... , for example this year: you successfully cross-questioned Mr R.M.Stallman with your own brilliant Question - Now , Is there something you'd like to pose to the followers of Mandela , with respect ?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: With linux on the desktop moving forward more and more each year, do you personally look at innovation that other projects do? Does it motivate or drive anything in Ubuntu or Canonical?
<PopcornMaker> Come on people! Dubble the flavor!
<Levan> i know Jono told me that smart scope is getting better and better but in reality it is stupid as bricks, since I installed 13.10 I am getting same useless results
<CheeseBurg> Levan: It gets better for me
<who_me> Levan: :D
<Karuna> Question: I did pose a question 4 mins ago ?
<Levan> CheeseBurg really ? since the first day i got 13.10 I am getting one shirtless dudes picture for most of my searches :D
<Levan> my ubuntu is stupid :(
<Levan> Question Will you play ???
<micah2> Levan: What are you searching for?
<CheeseBurg> Levan: Lol what are you searching. I use it mostly for weather or simple searches.
<PopcornMaker> QUESTION: When will i be able to install Ubuntu Touch via Windows? When i look at the website, it only gives a tutorial for ubuntu.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: So is this Q&A a thing again?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What about weekly updates?
<Levan> CheeseBurg I had online search disabled and now I can not enable it :D
<mhall119> you can ask any further Ubuntu Touch questions in #ubuntu-touch
<CheeseBurg> Levan: Weird. Never had that issue
<mhall119> and any further Unity 8 questions in #ubuntu-unity
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Babo_g> hello
<Babo_g> what time start the Q+A every weeks?
<howefield> Babo_g: http://is.gd/OWD4uc
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
<bip> hello
<bip> can ubuntu run on smartphones..
<k1l_> bip: yes, see #ubuntu-touch and read the topic there
<mhall119> getting ready to go live, has everybody refreshed the page?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Weekly Ubuntu Webcast - Speakers: jono, dholbach, mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/11/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<leedev> I see you
<leedev> :P
<factor> Watching
<kgunn> https://plus.google.com/113078171667682980510/posts/SexY7fEs1GC
<factor> I missed the terminal access, on e guy at the local Fablab had it on his phone.
<factor> always nice to open the hood and have access to bash.
<mhall119> if you have questions, go ahead and ask them, just start with "QUESTION:"
<factor> Question: How many colors can the bash prompt have access to or any "apt" package management controls  :)
<mhall119> factor: colors?
<mhall119> factor: I don't understand the question
<factor> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/256_colors_in_vim
<factor> Limited to 256 colors or does it have more
<factor> Was also a joke. How well are you suporintg console.
<factor> as I did not see it
<factor> mac supproted 16million colors.
<factor> in the terminal
<mhall119> factor: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app
<mhall119> I don't know the exact answer for you
<leedev> I like Kevin's ceiling ;)
<factor> thanks
<factor> Good not to forget about the terminal
<mhall119> any other questions?
<factor> I have been waiting for a ubuntu phone , but the cost seemed really high
<factor> Stick with my android right now
<factor> but would love a phone with a GPL userspace
<factor> As Android is BSD in the user space.
<factor> Thanks
<jimmy___> QUESTION: what about email core app?
<Sid__> QUESTION: Are there any more informations about the issue, that unity8 will slow down when there are more than 3 apps open?
<mhall119> Sid__: I have 12 apps open right now, and Unity 8 is only a little bit slow
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<jalcine> is it over already? darn
<factor> jalcine, it was a quick one . yes.
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-08
<dholbach> good morning
<neopsyche> yo
<viejotren> -msg NickServ identify #0ldSch44l#
<jose> viejotren: I would suggest you change your NickServ password
<viejotren> jose: totally agree
<LedM> HELLOW ALIENS! DAMN TRASHES OF NATURE! A LAST ADVICE: STAY AFFRAID TO APPEAR ON PUBLIC WITH LINUX FOUNDATION FLAGS ALLRIGHT? WHO WARNS "FRIENDS" BE! HAHAHA!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-09
<Guest75473> DEVIAM MANDAR PRA GAIOLA DOS ABUTRES FAMINTOS O
<Guest75473> INFELIZ DESGRAÇADO Q INVENTOU ESSA DROGA IMUNDA
<Guest75473> ANDROGA FONE DEVIAM MESMO! X(
<viejotren> Hi guys, is there any online workshop right now? from the video I just have the workshop from yesterday, is that right?
<Mario___> hi to everyone ..
<akiva-thinkpad> Mario___, heya
<OerHeks> :-)
<popey> \o/
<ngreen139> :) sometimes! lol
<s_layan> hey . Alan Pope and dholbach are online
<dholbach> they are!
<s_layan> what is the topics
<Glorfindel> /topic
<Glorfindel> :D
<ngreen139> Oo
<dholbach> we are going to start in 8 minutes
<dholbach> and we are going to answer alllllll the questions you might have
<dholbach> just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up
 * cfhowlett prepares to demand his flying car and the ubuntu phone ...
<dholbach> haha :-)
<dholbach> if you find the preorder form for the flying car, let me know
<dholbach> I could've made use of that yesterday night... it was snowing quite a bit and traffic on the highway was soooooooooooo slow
<s_layan> why ubuntu is use default desktop is unity ?
<Glorfindel> dholbach: florida?
<Mario___> easy http://www.terrafugia.com/reserve
<cfhowlett> !flavors | s_layan, don't like it, don't use it.
 * popey ignore s_layan because they didn't prefix their valid question with "QUESTION:"
<dholbach> Glorfindel, Germany
<popey> ☻
<Glorfindel> dholbach: I see. I thought it must have been in southern USA where they have accidents if they get an inch XD
<dholbach> Glorfindel, no... usually we're fine, even if there's snow
<dholbach> it was just very slow and I was quite tired at 1am :)
<Glorfindel> ah, yeah, that would do it ;)
<dholbach> allllll right, going to start in about 2 mins
<belkinsa> \o/
<Glorfindel> I want a flying car just for the fun of it :D
<Mario___> QUESTION: exist many different ubuntu like distro (xubuntu, kubuntu, etc ...), maybe it's better a single distro where you can the main graphic interface?
<belkinsa> Mario___, it haven't started yet...
<Mario___> can select..
<Mario___> ah ok ... i thought that you can send question now for after ..
<Mario___> i'm waiting ..;-)
<s_layan>  :p
<belkinsa> Give them a minute, it takes time.
<mhall119> Mario___: but to answer you, those are all one "Ubuntu" distro, just different defaults when you install them
<belkinsa> I see you!
<dholbach> keep your questions coming!
<dholbach> please just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Why is Debian all up in a fuss over SystemD?
<s_layan> systemD is best
<belkinsa> COmmunity Team mailing list link: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-community-team
<mhall119> pretty sure the d is lowercase
 * cfhowlett that the D was silent ...
<mhall119> you can also join #ubuntu-community-team here on Freenode
<Guest51575> hello
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Will Mark Shuttleworth  come to this meeting?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Any Christmas Announcements?
<akiva-thinkpad> belkinsa, nopers :P He was on LAS last week though
<belkinsa> Aw, he might have ideas himself.
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are there any other Companies beyond BQ and Meizu working with Ubuntu Touch?
<dholbach> more questions?
<dholbach> keep them coming :)
<belkinsa> You can install a certain DE unto another DE within the Ubunti flavours.
<belkinsa> Ubuntu*
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What scopes came in the recent contest?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is SystemD faster than Upstart?
 * belkinsa had once a Kubuntu/Ubuntu hypird
<Mario___> QUESTION: what is the future for policy of proprietary driver like for example for nvidia? I just buy an GTX 750 ti and I have to use ppa repo to install latest driver?
<belkinsa> Lubuntu is prefect for older desktops.
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Which channel of ubuntu touch do you run on your devices? vivid/vivid-proposed/rtm/rtm-proposed? or old school trusty ;)
 * mhall119 runs rtm still on his Nexus 4
<belkinsa> dholbach, I need to clearfly my question, this meeting is referring to the meeting about the Community Team that is on Friday, not this QA.
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What are the Advantages of Mir over X? What are the disadvantages?
<Oli> QUESTION: Is there [ever going to be] a phone-OS-style role-based permissions framework fully implemented in desktop Ubuntu? (Eg so you can say Application X can or cannot access your webcam)
<Glorfindel> QUESTION: are there any plans for a Cortana/Siri/Google Now type of speech recognition program in ubuntu touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> Wow mystery companies?
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting!
 * dholbach hugs akiva-thinkpad :)
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<dholbach> belkinsa, ahhhhh ok - well in that case we need to invite him
<dholbach> belkinsa, I thought this would be a regular meeting
<belkinsa> But either way, I think having more ask Mark sessions would be nice to me.  As for the community one, maybe we can invite him to the first one and let him choose if he wants to come to other ones.
<s_layan> QUESTION: dholbach , do you think ubuntu touch is better than android
<belkinsa> Echo...
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Why didn't you guys use Java to make ubuntu touch? Isn't it the best programming language in the world, especially for phones, or did Google lie to me?
<Glorfindel> google lies
<akiva-thinkpad> nooooo
<Mario___> i had to use ppa driver biecause i prefer use apt than .run script from nvidia driver
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Firefox is going to be using Yahoo as the default search engine... Will Ubuntu consider changing it to something like Duck Duck Go or Google instead, or is yahoo not awful anymore?
<Glorfindel> Do DDG!!
<akiva-thinkpad> Glorfindel, its really become quite good lately
<Glorfindel> yes it has, I prefer it, and if I need to use bing it is only to more keypresses :)
<belkinsa> I would rather stick to Google since they have the strongest searching power.
<OerHeks> QUESTION: when will hybrid ssd's be supported?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: As a phone developer, will you be using a "sudo apt-get update" way of keeping your phone current, or will you stick with the stable releases?
<Oli> OerHeks: Are they not already? I thought the SSD caching was hardware-based.
<akiva-thinkpad> belkinsa, FireFox is no longer using Google; Google stopped paying them to be default.
<belkinsa> I know.
<akiva-thinkpad> Your welcome :D
 * akiva-thinkpad hides
<OerHeks> Oli, AFAIk hybrids are supported with a newer kernel, i am not sure, therefore i asked
<belkinsa> I think I would rather use that Russian instead for some reason...
<mhall119> akiva-thinkpad: one big one is security, X11's trust model is based on the user, if the user runs an app the app gets full access to everything the user owns
<akiva-thinkpad> Good answer :)
<mhall119> Mir's trust model is based on the app, so when a user runs an app the app can only access it's own data
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119, does that apply to apps ran in the terminal?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is there a system monitor app for the ubuntu touch?
<mateo_> QUESTION: I'm I hearing jingle bells? Is that from your room?
 * ahayzen has a hybrid SSD/HDD in his machine
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, you can also "sudo apt update" :)
<akiva-thinkpad> til!
<Silviu> QUESTION: Have you considered a feature for Ubuntu Touch that would allow users to cast their desktop (like Android) to the TV or to the Ubuntu PC, in a local Wi-fi network for example?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is there a qml API/components for working with phone internal gyroscopes, gps, hydrocoils, flux capacitors, etc, or do these have to be done all in Qt?
<ahayzen> $ top ?
<dholbach> yep :)
<ahayzen> that sounds awesome :)
<SomeRandomDude> QUESTION: will emacs work on ubuntu touch?
<mateo_> must be the mic
<akiva-thinkpad> i still hear the bells
 * ahayzen imagines playing bacon2d games on the tv...
<Oli> Did I join #akiva-on-air by mistake? :D
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtSensors/
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtFeedback/
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, ^^ those :)
<dholbach> you all are fantastic!
<dholbach> any last questions?
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<dholbach> go go go
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Why is batman and dholbach never in the same room together at the same time?
<s_layan> ya
<ahayzen> nano \o/
<ahayzen> yeah vim and nano are on there
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: dholbach where are you from, and what kind of food is good to eat from there?
<akiva-thinkpad> Like recipes
<ahayzen> $ vi works :)
<Glorfindel> QUESTION: will there be a tty in ubuntu touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> ohh oh !
<akiva-thinkpad> good question
<akiva-thinkpad> geez
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, Popey
<akiva-thinkpad> answer that!
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
 * dholbach hugs you all
<ahayzen> thanks dholbach popey
<Mario___> bye all!
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<s_layan>  '<
<akiva-thinkpad> Glorfindel, that is such a good question ;(
<popey> thanks everyone!
<popey> that was fun
<Mario___> tnx for all...
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone :-))
<Glorfindel> akiva-thinkpad: thank you :)
<akiva-thinkpad> seriously though popey
<akiva-thinkpad> is there tty on ubuntu touch?
<s_layan> wht is next time
<dholbach> s_layan, in a week
<akiva-thinkpad> s_layan, sake bat time
<popey> uh, don't think so
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, how would you get to it?
<akiva-thinkpad> same bat day
 * dholbach renames popey to akiva-dell
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, mmmm alt ctrl f1;
<popey> ahayzen: attach a keyboard to a USB to go cable?
 * akiva-thinkpad tries it in terminal
<ahayzen> if i type $ tty .. it says /dev/pts/33
<ahayzen> popey, i don't have a keyboard ;)
<Glorfindel> popey: touching opposite corners?
<Glorfindel> pushing a dedicated button?
<s_layan> times ubuntu cant ditecting usb pen .why?
<Clownfish_> QUESTION: What's the developement status of Unity Next on desktop?
<Glorfindel> Clownfish_: you missed it :|
<joao_> Hi
<ProfJoaoTeles> Anybody there?
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Hi
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Don't think there's anything going on on ubuntu on air though
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-10
<shashika> hey i wnt help
<shashika> some time ubuntu cant detecting usb pen
<shashika> hey
<dholbach> good morning
<s_layan> hey
<mhall119> hi everyone, we'll be jsut a minute
<mhall119> shouldbe live now
<mhall119> you can ask questions here, start them with QUESTION in all caps like that
<timp> batman: can you say "I'm batman"?
<mhall119> I'm batman
<mhall119> :)
<ahayzen> disco popey time
<mhall119> that effect should come with music
<ahayzen> it should :)
<popey> \o/ disco mode
<timp> \o/ \o\ /o/ \o/
<ahayzen> lol
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam
<mhall119> just realized that uDropCabin (DropBox client) supports file uploads \o/
<ahayzen> QUESTION: If we want to use the new listitems from 1.2 how can we support rtm (1.1?) in the same click or have multiple clicks in the store?
<ahayzen> so if you want your app to work in rtm you cannot make use of the new feature of the SDK yet? as you can only have 1 click in the store bound to 1 framework
<timp> ahayzen: correct, although bug fixes will go to rtm
<sil2100> ahayzen: currently, yeah... it's a big issue from the landing team POV and for now it's still being worked on
<timp> *importand bug fixes :)
<timp> *important
<ahayzen> yeah i sense similar situations with the music-app for media-hub/mediascanner2 changes :/
<ahayzen> thanks mhall119 timp sil2100 jcastro popey :)
<jcastro> \o/
<sil2100> o/
<n-iCe> hello
<jose> 'ello
<n-iCe> is this real live?
<PaulW2U> n-iCe: Is what live? The last Ubuntu-on-Air session ended an hour or so ago. Are you watching a recording?
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> maybe
<n-iCe> :(
<PaulW2U> An easy mistake to make  :o)
<n-iCe> thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
<vj> what is ubuntu engineering
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-12
<deriidf> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa_> Pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/LeadershipActions
<belkinsa_> dholbach's post: https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2014/12/summarising-the-last-cc-meeting/
<dholbach> all right, here's the agenda: http://pad.ubuntu.com/LeadershipActions
<silverlion> o/
<belkinsa_> Mailing-list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-community-team
<silverlion> o/ belkinsa
<dholbach> anyone in here who wants to join the hangout?
<belkinsa_> Need the Hangout link?
<silverlion> dholbach: I'm joining in a sec
<dholbach> cool!
<silverlion> but my connection is bad :(
<dholbach> you can at least try
<silverlion> has anyone got the link for me?
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf-SnhrhH9IWXkIeepEHq9nNH1HtlNlDdF-CQS9j__aSk2NoA
<silverlion> guess everybody can see me, right?
<elfy> hi peeps - not able to do hangout - but I'm listening
<elfy> silverlion: no idea - stick your fingers in your ears :)
<belkinsa_> Living document as in using bzr to edit/push changes to it?
<skellat> belkinsa: I can live with that
<skellat> I just don't want us boxed in
<skellat> We have unknown unknowns
<silverlion> elfy :P
<skellat> We also have unknown knowns
<skellat> We don't know what the next big thing will be!
<skellat> We also don't know what we don't know will bring us along to that
<belkinsa_> What is the link to this page that dholbach is talking about?
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/LeadershipActions
<silverlion> sorry folks, my connection does not work
<belkinsa_> Ah
<silverlion> I'll try to connect via cable. give me a sec
<dholbach> or the one with the mission statement? http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy
<elfy> mhall119: well ...
<elfy> I filled a whole bunch of that this morning - no way I was assigning myself to it all ;)
<mhall119> you can assign someone else
<mhall119> :)
<elfy> yea - but better to have people actually want to do it - they might actually do so :p
<silverlion> i need that link again
<belkinsa_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf-SnhrhH9IWXkIeepEHq9nNH1HtlNlDdF-CQS9j__aSk2NoA
<silverlion> this seems to work now
<belkinsa_> Could the Ubuntu Leadership team help with training this type of leader along with the cc?
<mhall119> yes!
<skellat> Leadership does not equal Management
<skellat> Management **is** the paper shuffling
<mhall119> there's quite a bit of overlap though
<skellat> Yes, but the Venn diagram isn't totally congruent
<belkinsa_> The e-mail:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-leadership/2014-November/000108.html
<silverlion> we should not talk to much about "leaders"
<belkinsa_> Leadership team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuleadership
<silverlion> leaders are very much connected to "organizations"
<silverlion> we are a community, aren't we?
<belkinsa_> We are.
<mhall119> communities have leaders
<mhall119> leader != boss
<silverlion> our leaders should be "role models"
<skellat> To an extent
<silverlion> that's very much less drastic
<mhall119> what's in a name
<skellat> From the LoCo level, it would be expected that *somebody* take charge on organizing events in a community
<skellat> All LoCo Council asks is that you have a Point of Contact...how you organize internally is up to you
<skellat> Which is why e-mails from me on loco-contacts have a slash between Point of Contact and Leader as the two roles aren't necessarily the same
<belkinsa_> hack5.tv, skellat?
<skellat> hak5.tv
 * belkinsa_ nods
<skellat> Hunh
<skellat> Wrong link
<skellat> hak5.org
<skellat> My bad!
 * silverlion thinks that he's not readable in the hangout :(
<mhall119> readable?
<skellat> silverlion: I see you, I see your chat bits
<skellat> All you said was that you want mentos, though
<silverlion> i tried to speak
<silverlion> but no reaction
<mhall119> yeah, didn't hear anything from you
<belkinsa_> Is your mic working?
<popey> Sounds like Team Reports
<popey> which people found onerous to do
<popey> maybe the wiki was the onerous thing
<belkinsa_> Maybe we could videos on how to post those presentations on YouTube.
<silverlion> sorry mhall119 :D
<belkinsa_> Could make*
<mhall119> yeah, let's not do manual team reports
<belkinsa_> Manual as via wiki page team reports?
<skellat> popey: I have to find the tool in the archive that crosswalks HTML to MoinMoin
<skellat> It exists, I just can't remember where
<skellat> popey: Found it!  libhtml-wikiconverter-moinmoin-perl
<skellat> It actually looks like a nasty package name but is super easy to user
<skellat> s/user/use/
<mhall119> yay work items!
<dholbach> next time we should probably ask people to put their name next to work / agenda items :)
<dholbach> might make it easier to decide things :)
<popey> ☻
<belkinsa_> \o/ and got sett working on mine, but first lunchtime.
<mhall119> that's what I was hoping for, but yeah, next time we'll be explicit about that
<dholbach> alll right - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
 * belkinsa_ hugs dholbach
<skellat> It should be interesting to see what comes out of the LoCo Council meeting Tuesday too
<tsega> Did I miss the "Next Steps" hangout?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-12-08
<swaveck> howdy!
<swaveck> is there a show today?
<swaveck> the calendar looks quite empty in December :(
<dpm> swaveck, there is a show indeed today, we just skipped last week :)
<dpm> About to announce it now
<swaveck> YEAH!!
<swaveck> that's a GOOD news !
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> popey, can you help us removing the "no Q&A today" message from the topic?
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<popey> done
<dpm> thanks popey
<alex4156> hi all !
<alex4156> (Sorry for my english) So, when i update my ubuntu phone to OTA8, this operation wasn't completed around 80%. I decide to achieve this update. But i delete my OS and the recovery mode script…i don't manage to upload a new OS image. Somebody can help me ?
<dholbach> alex4156, I'd suggest asking on ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net with maybe a bit more context.
<dholbach> you can sign up for the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone/+join
<alex4156> Ok thanks =)
<dpm> ~18 mins to the Q&A, get your questions ready! :)
<dragonbite> :)
<dpm> we're live
<dpm> let us know if you can hear us, see us, etc. :)
<dholbach> hey hey - welcome everyone! :-)
<dragos> hi
<dholbach> if you have questions, just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION: so we can more easily pick them up
<rek> hi
<dholbach> dpm's talking about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn
<dpm> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/12/07/google-code-in-2015-student-registration-now-open/
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: when OTA9? before 2016?
<dragos_> QUESTION:im a developer. and i need an ubuntu phone to develop stuff. can i get an free ubuntu phone? or nexus device on witch i can install ubuntu touch
<dpm> thanks everyone for the questions, we're queueing to answer them once we've finished the intro
<dragos_> dpm:  ok
<AJ_> is there a chans that we get ubuntu toutch for the raspbery pi ( with there new dsplay) ???
<dpm> http://ubucon.org
<dragos_> ubucon is not in romania
<chittu> hi
<dragos_> AJ_: use QUESTION
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: unity8 has a new theme, what about unity7?
<chittu> I am ubuntu fan but My friend is forcing to use Windows due to MsOffice!!!
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: unity7 or unity8?
<dragos_> QUESTION:is ubucon in romania?
<vladimyr_> dragos_: romania best internet
<AJ_> QUESTION i mean the hardweare of the rp2 schould be powerfull enough
<dragos_> what?
<vladimyr_> dragos_: has
<dragos_> vladimyr_: ur from romania
<vladimyr_> vladimyr_: i am in but from russia
<vladimyr_> spy
<woody_> Is there a link that describes how to properly install Ubuntu 15.10 along side Win10?
<dragos_> so you were born in russia but u are living in timisoara
<vladimyr_> i can't hear you :( dholbach can you up the volume a bit?
<neutrino> hi
<dragos_> where exacly do u live in romania
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestones
<vladimyr_> dragos_: can't tell you! is secret
<dragos_> why?
<core_apps_police> [QUESTION] In the future, developers will have to pay to upload apps to the store? The way appStore and Google Play work?
<dragos_> i live in timisoara
<vladimyr_> told you i spy for putin
<vladimyr_> shh
<dragonbite> You should link common questions to this page since some questions show up time and time again.
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: why are the folders so big in 16.04?
<davmor2> vladimyr_: upstream gnome decision
<dragos_> QUESTION:how to apply for that thing for the ubuntu phone?
<chittu> OMG!!!!16.04 has come?? But I didn't get any software updator why??
<chittu> I am from India
<vladimyr_> davmor2: gnome decision is not good
<chittu> I think 16.04 is yet there to arrive in India....Is it so
<dholbach> chittu, 16.04 is not released yet - it will get out in April 2016 (16 ← year, 04 ← month)
<AJ_> QUESTION: is there a chans that we get ubuntu toutch for the raspbery pi ( with there new dsplay) ??? (sorry i dit it rown the first time i'm knew here)
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: when ubuntu personal image?
<neutrino> UBUNTU --> I AM BECAUSE WE ARE.
<woody_> Repeating..Is there a link that describes how to properly install Ubuntu 15.10 along side Win10?
<uMiguelAngelARes> neutrino yes ;)
<dragos_> QUESTION:what is  the email for ubuntu comunity teAM?
<woody_> can you post it?
<dholbach> dragos_, ubuntu-community-team@lists.ubuntu. com
<dragos_> thanks
<chittu> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-community-team
<AJ_> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/the-eagerly-awaited-raspberry-pi-display/         Its just about the phone/tablat version witch alrady runs on ARM
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Will I be able to keep Unity 8 and Unity 7 on the same system and be able to switch back-and-forth from the login screen?
<neutrino> WILL UBUTNU GET A POWERFUL IDE LIKE VISUAL STUDIO.
<chittu> I can't install Pycharm in Ubuntu
<dragonbite> (<neutrino> put "QUESTION" in front if you want them to see it)
<dpm> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<neutrino> QUESTION: Will ubuntu get a powerful IDE like Visual studio.
<dragonbite> :)
<dragonbite> btw, have you tried Visual Studio Core? It isn't as good as VS, but does work on Linux (and OS X)
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: what happened to ubuntu core apps ppa? the ppa looks abandoned https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<dholbach> the package for the unity8 session is unity8-desktop-session-mir
<dholbach> (still WIP)
<vladimyr_> thanks
<dholbach> popey, do you know what happened to the core apps ppa?  see vladimyr_'s question ^
<dragonbite> Thanks!
<popey> dholbach, balloons mentioned earlier in the week, with the move to the new jenkins we will re-instate it.
<AJ_> QUESTION: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/the-eagerly-awaited-raspberry-pi-display/         Its just about the phone/tablat version witch alrady runs on ARM
<dragos_> im eating a taco
<vladimyr_> popey: will it have 16.04 builds?
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: We have a channel to test daily builds of ubuntu touch images(rc-proposed). And for the core apps? Can we get access to beta releases for testing, translating...?
<popey> vladimyr_, not sure, but that should be possible
<vladimyr_> popey: thanks, would be great
<dragos_> im porting x11 to ubunti pho e
<popey> vladimyr_, agreed :)
<vladimyr_> :P
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: can put apt-get inside an snapp?
<neutrino> thanks dholbach
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: if no new phones why not new ubuntu ports? there still lots of good phones can run ubuntu touch great
<nanek> [QUESTION] Will Ubuntu Touch apps, like Music and Gallery, be default for the desktop when opening mp3 or photos?
<AJ_> QUESTION: Is there a chans that we get ubuntu TOUTCH for the raspbery pi ( with there new display( https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/the-eagerly-awaited-raspberry-pi-display/ )) ???   Its just about the phone/tablat version (not the Destop) witch alrady runs on ARM
<dragos_> AJ_: their
<nanek> Thanks :)
<vladimyr_> russia represents
<vladimyr_> makes sense, thanks for answer dholbach
<core_apps_police> QUESTION:Any, good, news on whats app/dropbox/facebook messenger for ubuntu touch?
<dragos_> QUESTION; why did u stopmakinf ubuntu touch preview
<dragos_> stop makimg
<dragos_> QUESTION;why did u stop making ubuntu touch preview
<neutrino> QUESTION: Can ubuntu have option to put launcher horizontally?.
<dragonbite> QUESTION: hey dholbach, is that guy behind you working, or online shopping? ;)
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: when will we see ubuntu phones in electronics stores?
<dholbach> dragonbite, good question - I haven't checked ;-)
<vitimiti> vladimyr_, fnac in Spain and Portugal are already doing it (they are the official physical stores for BQ)
<vladimyr_> vitimiti: wow i had no idea! so they are brick and mortar or stone stores?
<vladimyr_> vitimiti: sooper good
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: Why twitter-webapp, on the phone, can send notifications to the system, but the facebook-webapp can't?
<vitimiti> vladimyr_, yes, they are pretty big tech stores plus libraries
<vladimyr_> vitimiti: nice
<vitimiti> If it's BQ, it's sold in fnac
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-webapps/+bug/1134494
<core_apps_police> Yes I've stopped an ubuntu phone (BQ E5HD), selling here in Portugal on a retail store
<vladimyr_> vitimiti: woa your right they sell ubuntu phones http://www.fnac.com/mp26081803/Smartphone-BQ-Aquaris-E5-HD-Ubuntu-Edition-16-1GB-3G-Noir-Noir/w-4
<dragos_> QUESTION: can someone help mw port ubuntu tpuch
<dragos_> me
<vitimiti> vladimyr_, yeah, I asked them before the launch and they answered me "If it's BQ, it'll be sold here, we are the official stores for BQ"
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: how much days lasts the battery life in your phones?
<vladimyr_> QUESTION: and are you using devel proposed or devel channel?
<dholbach> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<core_apps_police> I bet they have tones of phones :p
<dragos_> dpm:  what is your email
<vladimyr_> vitimiti: nice
<dholbach> core_apps_police, not really :)
<dholbach> at least not me :)
<vladimyr_> not very brave i can see
<dragos_> \QUESTION: what is tour email? can you pleae write it in irc
<dragos_> your
<vladimyr_> :D
<neutrino> Question: Why ubuntu does not have dependencies to update gedit to its latest version.
<dragos_> can u tipe in in irc
<vitimiti> dragos_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DavidPlanella
<dragos_> ok
<dragos_> where is mariogrip
<dragonbite> what is next week's subject?
<dragos_> mhall119:
<vitimiti> I'm finding it hard to keep up with these Q&A because of my studies, damn
<vitimiti> It was nice to watch, though
<dragonbite> as always, fun and informational
<dholbach> thanks a lto everyone :)
<dpm> thanks everyone, good questions too! :-)
<uMiguelAngelARes> Yes, nice to wacth
<vitimiti> Thanks to you, dholbach and dpm
<neutrino> Thanks for this Q & A.
<dholbach> :-)
<neutrino> bye
<vitimiti> I'm loving these upgrades on Xenial, too
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow! :)
<vitimiti> Same
<uMiguelAngelARes> bye! Nice video ;)
<chittu> hi
<mav_> JOIN
<olrav> what do you think about antivirus software is it usful fore ordinary home user
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-12-13
<celu> hot charmander design will be implemented?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-16
<Darkey> Hi :)
<hwpplayer1> hi people
<ev__> o/
<hwpplayer1> when will it start
<hwpplayer1> hi
<kyrofa> Welcome hwpplayer1!
<kyrofa> For an introduction to enabling proposed along with pinning for selective upgrades: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<ev__> thanks!
<hwpplayer1> thanks
<sergiusens> \o/
<sergiusens> enjoy the holidays everyone (if applicable)!
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-12-15
<mathod_man> Hello
<wxl> oi you ready to partay yet elopio? :)
<elopio> wxl: almost. But many hours left to finish the details :)
<wxl> :)
<wxl> elopio: we up and running yet?
<elopio> wxl: starting the hangout...
<jakewalker> Do I need a webcam?
<wxl> nope, but if you want us to see your face you do XD
<elopio> we will start in 10 minutes.
<elopio> 8
<wxl> jakewalker: we're not hearing you. not sure if that's intentional :)
<elopio> for people wanting to join the video chat: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/q742z6ihg5dmfgzxfh65eyvniye
<wxl> konrad11901: go poland! :)
<wxl> https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<konrad11901> wxl: that's interesting, I'll definitely take a look at it ;)
<konrad11901> m4sk1n_: check that :)
<wxl> oooh maybe we should make a task to sign the Code of Conduct!
<m4sk1n_> :)
<konrad11901> wxl: that's a good idea!
<elopio> wxl: that would be great!
<wxl> i'll get on that then!
<gsilvapt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Minutes/20171211
<CMatomic> .
<m4sk1n_> konrad11901: what should I check?
<gsilvapt> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-loco-council-election-results/1948
<ads20000> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/ https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/create-your-first-snap#0 (see the language-specific ones too) https://www.youtube.com/snapcraftio
<m4sk1n_> my english is so bad XD
<ads20000> oh are you Marcin? You're very muffled, that's all, I think
<ads20000> If your voice was clearer on the video then we could probably understand you better!
<m4sk1n_> my internet is also bad…
<ads20000> Yeah fair enough, bad combination!
<wxl> one thing that i might suggest if you're low on bandwith, turn the video off
<ads20000> oh yeah good point
<ads20000> sounds like Gustavo(? I don't recognize the avatar) got what you were on about before though
<gsilvapt> ads20000, hi :)
<ads20000> ohhh, not the Gustavo I was thinking of that makes sense xD
<gsilvapt> Awesome, thanks for this hour guys :)
<wxl> thank you gsilvapt
<z3ldie> hello...
<m4sk1n_> hi
<z3ldie> i finally got rid of the spyware os
<wxl> android?
<z3ldie> and im now running sweet fresh and fast ubuntu 17.10
<z3ldie> no windows 10
<wxl> tjat too XD
<z3ldie> im pretty new
<z3ldie> for example idk where is little icon in discord
<z3ldie> its not up, down or left
<wxl> ?
 * wxl doesn't use discord..
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-12-16
<waiyan_> hello
<waiyan_> who
<waiyan_> whoami
<waiyan_> join kyrofa
<waiyan_> a
<waiyan_> exit
<sdksdk> join
